# Réflexion autour du "BABI"



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Ce matin, sur les temps d'éveil collectif, nous avons échangé entre collègues sur notre pratique pro.
Nous avons beaucoup parlé des BABI et nous avons fait le même constat.
Beaucoup ont déjà été confrontées à cette  problèmatique ou le sont en ce moment, notamment une jeune collègue, elle est épuisée physiquement et moralement.
Notre réflexion portait beaucoup sur les raisons qui amènent à avoir un enfant aux besoins intenses et comment accueillir ces enfants chez une AM.
Il y a toujours eu, certainement, depuis que le monde est monde, des bébés très en demande (même lorsque le terme BABI, n'existait pas), mais à d'autres temps, d'autres méthodes. Comment les mamans de familles nombreuses géraient-elles la situation ? Beaucoup, comme nos grands mères travaillaient à la vigne avec le landau au bout du rang.
Bref, nous nous sommes interrogées sur qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf, est ce le rapport à la parentalité et la pression exercée sur les parents par la société qui a induit cet état de fait ?
Nous avons constaté au fil de nos discussions que nous avons de plus en plus de bébés qui ont du mal à dormir seuls, qui sont en demande constante de proximité physique.
Notre collègue, en plus de vivre une situation épuisante et stressante, autant pour elle, que pour ses autres loulous, a du essuyer plusieurs réflexions lorsqu'elle sort en promenade ou tente, comme ce matin de se rendre aux ateliers d'éveil.
La dernière en date, un homme de 35-40 ans, qui lui a demandé si "mis à part hurler, ce bébé sait-il faire autre chose"


----------



## Emily (8 Novembre 2022)

Ah alors moi j'ai connu et c'est épuisant, à l'époque je ne savais pas trop ce que c'était.
J'en ai parlé à la maman qui n'a rien voulu entendre du coup licenciement.
Tous les accueillis étaient très perturbés.
J'ai un petit garçon qui maintenant a 10 ans il devait avoir 4 ou 5 ans a l'époque et il s'en rappelle encore.
Des hurlements 5 jours par semaine et 11 heures par jours.
Il a fini en crèche et à l'école ce fùt très difficile.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Et bien je n’ai jamais eu et j’aurais arrêté aussi vite qu’il serait arrivé.


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Et oui, disons que le risque d'étiqueter trop vite un bébé comme "BABI" c'est de prendre pour acquis qu'il a des besoins intenses auxquels il est imperatif de répondre et qu'on ne pourrait jamais étancher. Ne cherchant donc jamais à faire découvrir au bébé de quel façon il peut s'auto rassurer, on l'enferme dans cet état de fait. Les Parents d'un tel bébé font de leur mieux et c'est difficile pour eux aussi.

Il y a plusieurs décennies ces bébé exsistaient déjà, on se contentait souvent de les laisser crier seul jusqu'à ce qu'ils apprennent vaille que vaille à se taire puisque personne ne venait jamais à leur secours. Pas certaine qu'on en faisait alors des adultes épanouïs.

Quelque soit la particularité de l'enfant et ils sont tous particuliers, on part de ce qu'ils sont, ce qu'ils savent faire et être et petit à petit on leur donne confiance en eux en leur présentant des situations qui les emmènent un petit peu au delà de leur zone de confort car c'est quand même par l'expérience que bébé se construit.

Et oui la société actuelle qui culpabilise les Parents s'ils ne sont pas dans l'éducation "Positive", revue et corrigée avec des tas de raccourcies fabrique des bébés intolérants à toute frustration, qu'il faudrait mettre sous cloche, et qu'on etiquette trop vite de "BABI" tout autant qu'il y a 20 ans 90% des enfants turbulents étaient etiquetés "hyper-actif" quand seuls 5% l'étaient vraiment.

J'ai toujours pensé qu'être Parent c'est très difficile mais je trouve que ça l'est encore plus aujourd'hui avec la sur-information qui créé plus de dérives qu'elles n'en resoult. 

Ici, heureusement, j'arrive à instaurer un climat de confiance avec les Parents, nous arrivons donc à échanger sur le sujet, je les aide à avoir confiance en eux en tant que Parents, à avoir confiance en leur bébé et ses belles capacités d'adaptation à notre monde.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda

Alors au début j’ai vraiment tout lu ... et après à la moitié j’ai lu en diagonale pour aller vite à la fin 😂

Et toi @Caro35 🤜


----------



## zelande (8 Novembre 2022)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Griselda. Depuis une bonne vingtaine d'année, les étiquettes qu'on met sur les enfants changent de terme, mais le fait est qu'on a toujours tendance à en mettre parfois à tort et à travers. De l'enfant considéré comme insupportable, on est passé par hyper actif, puis avec troubles ceci et cela, et maintenant babi pour les plus jeunes.
On est passé d'une éducation où l'enfant n'avait rien à dire, ou il devait obéir coute que coute à la suprématie du "besoin" de l'enfant avant tout, avec une pression énorme pour les parents . 
Ors, il ne faut pas confondre besoin, envie et habitude.
Oui, un bébé a besoin de contact, d'affection et d'écoute. Non, il n'a pas besoin d'être en écharpe toute la journée et en cododo toute la nuit jusqu'à deux ans.
oui, un petit a naturellement envie de la proximité de ses parents et de faire  à peu près tout ce qu'il veut, mais ce n'est pas non plus un besoin
Et oui, si on habitue un bébé à être porté en permanence, à dormir à nos cotés, à ne jamais le frustrer, on va répondre à son envie mais on va aussi  créer un besoin car cet enfant n'aura connu que ça et sera automatiquement perdu et malheureux s'il ne retrouve pas tout cela chez son assmat, la crèche ou chez la grand mère.
L'éducation est une affaire de bon sens et de mesure, d'adaptation et de compromis. Les besoins des parents sont aussi  importants que ceux de l'enfant. Poser un bébé dans son lit et le laisser pleurer ne le traumatisera pas le temps que maman prenne une douche, dine tranquillement avec papa, ou que nounou se pose un peu, aille s'occuper des autres petits......
Quand j'entends des parents qui n'osent pas aller se laver, ou qui mangent sur le pouce, qui sont épuisés parce que dès que bébé pousse un cri, ils se précipitent pour le prendre parce qu'on leur a bien lavé le cerveau en disant que babichou va être traumatisé et devenir un adulte névrosé, ça me fait rire......................jaune !!!   pas certaine du tout qu'on leur rende service.


----------



## didine04 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,  mon fils est un ''BABI'' d'après ma pédiatre. 
Il a 20mois aujourd'hui et autant vous dire que jusqu'à ses 12mois cela a été très compliqué. Et je peux vous assurer que je ne fait pas partie des parents qui court au moindre pleure de bébé, je suis pour laisser bébé au sol a découvrir .... Mais avec mon fils c'était impossible. De plus naissance très compliqué, bébé rgo, intolérant au lactose bref rien pour aider 
Heureusement que c'est mon 3eme enfants parce que y en aurai pas eu d'autre sinon.


----------



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

Alors,  j'ai tout lu @Griselda, @Zélande.
Vos analyses sont justes et c'est aussi ce qui est ressorti de nos échanges de ce matin avec mes collègues.
Pour les diagnostics, je suis aussi perplexe. Tout comme "l'épidémie" d'enfants hyperactifs, il y a "épidémie," de HPI.
Mon frère enseignant vous en parlerais mieux que moi.
Combien de parents expliquent aux enseignants que si leur enfant refuse toute forme d'autorité, de suivre en classe, de faire leurs devoirs c'est parce qu'ils s'ennuient, normal, ils sont HPI.
Lorsqu'on leur demande qui a posé le diagnostic, souvent ce sont les PE eux mêmes ou des pseudos psy qui ont fais des tests de QI bidons...
Bref, pour en revenir à ce début d' "épidémie" de BABI, je pense aussi que certains PE et certains pédiatres étiquettent un peu vite. Les premiers ont besoin de se rassurer et peut être de se trouver des raisons pour justifier leurs propres besoins de proximité physique avec leur enfant, les seconds donnent cette réponse un peu hâtive aux pe, pour les rassurer et surtout les faire patienter.
Y a t'il pour vraiment une codification scientifique prouvée et sourcée pour poser ce diagnostic qui ne déposerai pas sur la simple observations de quelques critères hasardeux ?


----------



## NounouNat2 (8 Novembre 2022)

**Qui ne se baserais" au lieu de déposerai grrrr de correcteur*


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Et oui Didine04, il existe véritablement des "BABI" et quand c'est le cas c'est très compliqué même pour les Parents.
Ce petit troisième cumulait avec des difficultés digestives importantes. D'ailleurs est ce cette hyper emotivité qui a pu amener comme conséquences ces difficultés digestives ou bien le contraire? Quoi qu'il arrive il était j'imagine bien compliqué d'ameliorer ce côté "BABI" tant que le RGO et l'intolérence au lactose le mettait en très grand inconfort.

Je me souviens à mes débuts d'une petite de juste 4 mois qui hurlait dès qu'elle croisait quelqu'un qu'elle ne connaissait pas, et ces personnes de se pencher sur elle en lui demandant ce qu'elle avait, ce qui faisait redoubler ses hurlements et j'avais toutes les peines du monde à faire entendre de la lacher pour que je puisse m'en aller avec elle, POUR QU'ELLE SE CALME. Mais petit à petit, en l'entourant d'abord puis en proposant quand même des sorties ça s'est grandement amélioré et aujourd'hui elle est une jeune femme très avenante. Je me souviens à l'époque que ses Parents étaient perplexes car eux, avec leur ainée, avaient l'habitude de sortir, voir du monde, mais ils ont bien du à un moment se mettre aussi à la portée de ce bébé particulier. Avec ce type de profil l'accompagnement c'est de la dentelle entre comprendre, accepter bébé tel qu'il est mais aussi lui proposer des experiences qu'il refuserait de prime abord pour qu'il ne s'enferme pas, qu'il prenne confiance...


----------



## didine04 (8 Novembre 2022)

_@Griselda dans notre cas c'est le rgo qui est le point de départ. Le rgo  était amplifié en position couché et donc bébé se sentait bien que dans les bras ou en portage. Et puis il nous a fallut du temps pour mettre le diagnostic d'intolérance aussi ce qui ne l'a pas aidé.
en réalité le plus difficile se sont les réflexions et remarques des personnes qui pensent tout connaître et qui compare leur enfant au notre._
Heureusement depuis qu'il a acquis la marche tout est beaucoup plus facile et il accepté de nous ''lacher'' et c'est aussi grâce à ses AM qui lui ont laisser beaucoup de temps pour s'adapter et lui donner confiance et qui m'ont aussi permis a moi de passer de temps avec mes deux grands


----------

